
Diet Coke Exposed: What Happens One Hour After Drinking () Diet Soda (2015) - s_gourichon
https://therenegadepharmacist.com/diet-coke-exposed-happens-one-hour-drinking-diet-coke-coke-zero-similar-diet-soda/
======
s_gourichon
Already discussed at the time. Contains links to scientific references.

It always bugged me that Coca-Cola sells their "Zero" product. To me it always
meant "zero benefit" (but not zero cost or danger).

